# 2014 Rojo Classic; Port O'Connor, TX



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

*2014 Rojo Classic is on for 2014!!* 
_THE ONE WITH THE BELTS!!!!_

2014 Rojo Classic will be held on May 10, 2014 in Port O'Connor, TX

Format:
1 day event
2 person teams
3 redfish stringer
Live Weigh-in

Captains Meeting on May 9, 2014 in POC

2013 Rojo Classic was a huge success with 100% payout of tournament entry fees along with our highly sought-after Rojo Classic Championship belts.

Registration is now open at *www.rojoclassic.com*. Anglers can find complete rules, schedules and pay for entry on the site.

Thanks to the following sponsors for making the event possible.

*Hookset Marine Gear *www.hooksetgear.com
*Waterloo Rods *www.waterloorods.com
*Premier Yamaha Boating Centers *www.premier-yamaha.com
*Pro O2 Systems *www.pro-o2.com
*Port Lavaca Ford/Chevy/Dodge *www.portlavacaautogroup.com
*FinzOMine Apparel *www.finzomine.com
*Double Diamond Heavy Haul *www.doublediamondheavyhaul.com
*Compadres Ink* www.compadresink.com


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

8 more weeks until Rojo Classic 2014 in Port O'Connor, TX!!

2014 Championship Belts are in! Team Wolfies/Waterloo took home the belts in 2013. Will Dubose and Gilbert repeat or will another team be crowned 2014 Champs?!

Online registration in open now at www.rojoclassic.com!

Facebook Event link
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/220813574785701/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming


----------

